# Fantastic trip...but too costly



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I have to work the next two weeks and won't be able to get out after snapper until next year, so we headed out early. Left the dock at 5:30 with a box of cigs and bag of cut bobo. Boat was back on the trailer by 9:15. Our first spot was 11 miles South. The wind and waves really kicked up from the East and my SpotLock was having trouble holding. Caught 4 good fish and several dinks, along with some break-offs. Decided to head North and fish another hole on the way in and boy did it mark. We completed the box for a 5 man limit in less than 20 minutes. The costly part? I look up from keeping the bot on the spot and see a boat headed right at us. Decided to drift off and he ran the course straight over the spot and just smiled as he went by. My favorite spot is now history. He was a commercial guy and I'm pretty sure there won't be anything left after he's done with it. Maybe not, but we'll see. We pulled up several nice triggers and decided it was going to be our Aug 1. Trigger spot. Here's a few fish pics.


----------



## Solace (Apr 23, 2009)

Nice haul. Always frustrating to lose your spot, but it is frequently only a matter of time before it gets discovered.


----------



## Shark Sugar (May 26, 2015)

What goes around comes around...invest in a good radar and when you see that guy holding on a spot a mile away, ping him and boom you've got another hole. I personally do not have a boat, but fish often on my buddies and this is how hes gotten the majority of his honey holes, and had several stolen back from the same method of others.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Make few "towable" wrecks that can be moved if needed...Since you dive,it can easily be done...George Pfiefer showed me that trick about 20 years ago....


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I don't really mind another Rec guy...it's just the guys who can keep 6000 lbs of 13" fish that get to me. I have no problem with a guy making a living either. It's just the thought of every fish on that spot being gone in a day.


----------



## Shark Sugar (May 26, 2015)

jspooney said:


> I don't really mind another Rec guy...it's just the guys who can keep 6000 lbs of 13" fish that get to me. I have no problem with a guy making a living either. It's just the thought of every fish on that spot being gone in a day.


Yeah that's frustrating for sure, but there's no avoiding it. Just gotta keep searching new spots...most of our fishing is done on large rock ledges so it stays pretty consistent. One of the most enjoyable things we've resorted to is deep dropping and hand cranking in 600-800 feet. Plenty of nice fish to be had, never have to worry about losing your spots and although exhausting it's even more rewarding bringing up doubles 20 pounds each from that depth.


----------



## zodiac470 (Oct 2, 2007)

I went out with a friend today after helping install a new fish finder and Rhodan trolling motor. Only got a barely legal red snapper and a lane snapper but at least I brought home some fish. But the forecast was a bit off. That sucks to see someone roll over you like that and smile about it.


----------



## Beachbum420 (Apr 19, 2018)

Hit em in the head with a egg!!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

lol


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Hate it happened to you Jeff.........Put you a wide angle transducer up front and narrow under the helm, you'd be surprised at how many run overs you will come along.....Fishing the trigger3 with Burt Bessler we would catch more on new spots than the ones we were going to.........


----------



## Bluecape (Sep 29, 2016)

I had the same thing happen to me out of Destin on thursday. Was sitting on a spot and this 50' Viking called the Navigator comes running right at me. I had a boat load of clients and when he didn't alter course or slow down I was afraid he didn't see me so I told eveyone to hold on and I gunned the motors to get out of the way. He pulls back the throttles and slides right up on the spot and drops lines. He was also grinning. So I flipped him the bird. We decided to troll to another spot so I am trolling along and look behind me and here he comes running at me again. I alter course, he alters course. Came plowing by me about 50 ft from me throwing a huge wake. My boat goes to bouncing, water comes over the back. Guy was a total Dick!


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

I'd need bond money.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

Don’t worry Jeff. 
If you run out of spots, I’ve got plenty I’ll share with you. 
Nice job on a box full of fish!


----------

